# First Hoof Trim



## Fluffygal (Nov 9, 2011)

Not sure if this is the correct spot to post this. 
I have been really nervous about trimming my goats hooves for the first time. I ordered hoof kit on line along with a DVD so I can see someone actually do it as I am a visual hands on type learner. (got books too but needed to watch someone go through the steps)

Rufus (Nigerian Dwarf buck) was my first pick as he is very calm and loves loves attention. Ofcourse he was not happy about the hoof trimming as the people I bought him from never trimmed their goats hooves.  They let the goats free range alot on their unfenced property. Despite this his feet were pretty easy to trim; but boy did he wiggle. I still got my skiddish Bella to do and will tackle her hooves this weekend as I will need some one to definitely help hold her. (she is a pygmy)

It was a bit tricky trying to trim Rufus back hooves as he is a lot smaller than the full size goat the guy in the video was trimming. I had to figure out how to push Rufus against the fence so I could lift his hoof without him squirming too much. I now realize I need to pick his feet up daily and run the hoof brush/pick tool over them to get him used to having his hooves messed with. Hopefully this will make the next trim go easier.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 9, 2011)

Good girl.  Remember, you can balance the hind leg on your knee and to hang on firmly.  They will get used to it.  A milk stand helps a lot because you can have them under control while you manage their feet.


----------



## Fluffygal (Nov 9, 2011)

My knee might be too high for him or Bella. They are both on the small side even though Bella is smaller than him. I been debating on going ahead and getting a stand or not as I am not intending to milk Bella. I may go ahead and get one though to help with the grooming. Do the stands adjust well for a little pygmy?


----------



## Chaty (Nov 10, 2011)

When its just me doing the trimming I use either a collar and a clip and clip them to the fence for control or I use my milking stand. Goats dont like their feet picked up even if they are good at being trimmed. MY are worse with their back feet. When trimming just trim a little at a time and work your way down to where you need to be and if they havent been trimmed in a while and you have to reshape I just trim and then wait a few weeks and retrim. Some get a little tender footed for a day or so but they will get used to it. Good luck and good job!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 10, 2011)

You can build your own milk stand.   And then sit on it and put his leg over yours.   There are great plans right here. This one you can build to size.   You don't have to use a milk stand just for milking.  You can use it to wash your goat and trim feet and give shots and brush him and when the vet examines him.  Lots of things.   Check udders, testicles.   They are very handy.  With a mini goat, build a little ramp for your goat.  And make it tall enough so you can sit down or even stand up to do your work.


----------



## Fluffygal (Nov 10, 2011)

awesome thanks a bunch. 

I am gonna show my dad the plans as he is a carpenter. I just give the ol google eyes...


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 10, 2011)

I built that stand, and it works great.  it was so simple.  I customized mine for my BIG Mama goat and then built a second one for my little tiny mini buddy.  What a difference it makes to have a place to work on the girls and boys.    

Make sure you start them out on it with treats and brushing and good stuff so they like being up there at first.  Nothing fancy for the hook.  Just a hook and eye.  Easy close, easy open.


----------



## kacey142 (Dec 2, 2011)

I trim my goats hoofs all the time u are going to need a goat stand though... they help alot


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 2, 2011)

One thing that I like to do is trim often.  I trim about every 6 weeks or so just so they dont get too bad.  I never have to spend very long on any one foot, and so the goats do better (and my back hurts less).

The stand would be a tremendous help.  I am planning to build that same one Queen Mum mentioned. eventualy. sigh, its on "the list".

Good luck.

Remember, take little bits off at a time to start with, you can get more aggressive as you learn.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 2, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> One thing that I like to do is trim often.  I trim about every 6 weeks or so just so they dont get too bad.  I never have to spend very long on any one foot, and so the goats do better (and my back hurts less).
> 
> The stand would be a tremendous help.  I am planning to build that same one Queen Mum mentioned. eventualy. sigh, its on "the list".
> 
> ...


I am begining to hate lists, the to do list is getting longer than the finished list


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 3, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> One thing that I like to do is trim often.  I trim about every 6 weeks or so just so they dont get too bad.  I never have to spend very long on any one foot, and so the goats do better (and my back hurts less).
> 
> The stand would be a tremendous help.  I am planning to build that same one Queen Mum mentioned. eventualy. sigh, its on "the list".
> 
> ...


I am gonna build that stand too for my goaties. I have the wood, actually, just don't have the space since winter means cars are in the garage, and I can't sprawl out with my tools all over and pull out the work bench. Fias Co Farms does ask for a small (optional) donation for those who use the stand plans, and I will definitely donate when I get around to building it. I figure since they are nice enough to make such a great stand plan available, a donation is worth it!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 3, 2011)

It took me a couple hours to build mine.  AND I did it outside on the back porch.  The tools required were a saw, a power screwdriver a measuring tape and a drill.  A jig saw helped.  My cheap wood source was old pallets.  I happened to have some that were made out of TEAK of all things.  Boy is that stuff hard as a rock.  But it washes well and really lasts.  AND the wood was kind of precut for me to the right dimensions.  (my stand came out kind of long but I have big goats)


----------



## hcppam (Feb 5, 2012)

This is all good to know.


----------

